# Есть ли возможность увидеть позвоночник в движении?



## tankist (8 Фев 2019)

Собственно в этом и заключается суть вопроса. Интересно, есть ли в мире и у нас в стране такие технологии, которые позволяют посмотреть кинематика позвоночника, ну как КТ или МРТ, но в движении. Может, врачи форума подскажут?


----------

